
An Intro to Backbone.js: Part 1 - Models and Collections - jashkenas
http://liquidmedia.ca/blog/2011/01/backbone-js-part-1/
======
dinedal
Backbone.js is really cool sounding, but is there a really easy way to add
persistence? (CouchDB/MongoDB/something else?)

~~~
steveklabnik
Check out <http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/#Model-url> and
<http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/#Sync>

There's even a local storage adapter:
[http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/docs/backbone-
local...](http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/docs/backbone-
localstorage.html)

------
Qz
I'd like to check this out, but the code examples aren't nearly dark enough
(on FF4.0b9 at least) which makes them painful to read.

~~~
n_time
Sorry about that. My company is waiting on a new site design and this WP
template is what we're using for now. I switched up the code styling a little.
Should be easier on the eyes now.

~~~
Qz
Definitely more readable, thanks. The horizontal scrollbars in that version
are somewhat annoying, but nothing's perfect.

